
How a I had to go through hell just to change his Apple Developer account name - DrReinhold
https://medium.com/bambuu/a-story-of-apples-excruciating-outdated-legal-practices-e5c144f0aeeb
======
SquareBalls
I don't hope their buffet is just as cumbersome...

